# Horse going over breast bar in trailer



## madhector (27 October 2007)

Took a horse hunting for my boss today, he is only a youngster, and is a very quiet sane chap normally, but today he managed to get himself over the breast bar, I got him to jump backwards and off it, but before I could do anything else he had done it again. T

his time he was to far over to shift, and he ended up with his head on the floor, and took 4 men to get him out. he was fine, bit his tongue and scraped his leg, but otherwise unhurt (amazingly) How do we stop him from doing this? I would have thought he would have learnt his lesson the first time, but apparently not  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any ideas?


----------



## Maesfen (27 October 2007)

Hang another bar across the front of him; you could use the tie rings to suspend it above the normal breastbar.  That way it will look a lot more solid and should deflect his eyeline.  What a prat, don't you love them?!


----------



## madhector (27 October 2007)

Thats not a bad plan. He is a complete prat, but didnt thrash about just hung there calmly waiting for someone to free him!


----------



## Irishcobs (27 October 2007)

What trailer was it in? I don't no any way or stopping him doing it again, but if it is a Ifor Williams trailer you can undo the bar from the outside with an alley key so the strong men won't be needed.


----------



## madhector (27 October 2007)

It was an ifor, (mine is a bateson though so know nothing about them tbh) will have a proper look at it tomorrow, as that would have been much easier! I alway think it would make much more sense if they fastened sidways so you didnt have to lift them upwards to release them


----------



## Maesfen (27 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats not a bad plan. He is a complete prat, but didnt thrash about just hung there calmly waiting for someone to free him! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank heaven for small mercies then!


----------



## vieshot (27 October 2007)

Tie him to the breast bar, thats what i have seen done in the past and its always done the trick


----------



## Bananaman (27 October 2007)

With the Ifor Williams you can put the breast bar in 'upside down' so that when you release the pin the bar drops down.  (Haven't tried it with the weight of the horse on but it's got to be better than trying to lift the horse off the bar!)


----------



## SpruceRI (27 October 2007)

Bananaman that's a fab idea.  My youngster tried to jump over the breastbar the first time I took her to a show, even though my shettie was in with her.

It doesn't have the option of undoing a pin on the outside like the newer models have.

Luckily the time it happened she climbed off of her own accord, but if she hadn't then no idea what we would've done.

Never thought of putting the bar in upside down, but of course you can!


----------



## Louby (27 October 2007)

How scary, that was my worry with my horse as he just wouldnt stay in a trailer, we couldnt get the ramp up quick enough and if we managed to put the breach bar up he freaked and Im sure would have come over the breast bar if we hadnt got the breach bar down in time..  
Thats a great idea, although would it not be possible for the pin to snap and the bar and horse come crashing down.  Only thinking it would be awful if that happened whilst you were actually driving?


----------



## madhector (27 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
With the Ifor Williams you can put the breast bar in 'upside down' so that when you release the pin the bar drops down.  (Haven't tried it with the weight of the horse on but it's got to be better than trying to lift the horse off the bar!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

That makes perfect snese, will suggest it next time we travel him, thanks


----------



## wizzi901 (27 October 2007)

easy solution, roller and a standing martingale attached to noseband of the headcollar, may still try it but wont be half as easy!


----------



## chriscrogul (28 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
easy solution, roller and a standing martingale attached to noseband of the headcollar, may still try it but wont be half as easy! 

[/ QUOTE ]
But how would he balance himself while travelling?


----------



## Brandy29 (28 October 2007)

My youngster did this.  We tied him to the breastbar and also bought a mirror for the trailer.  Not sure which worked for him but he never did it again and now travels fine without either.
Scary when it happens isn't it.


----------



## MagicMelon (28 October 2007)

It's awful when they do this! They get themselves in such a tangle. One of mine has done this several times unfortunately. As a 3yo / 4yo he was a dreadful traveller - never seen a horse so bad, he even undid the side jockey door at one point and tried to get out.... as we were doing 50mph! Amazingly he didnt manage to and ended up with his entire body wedged in the front bit! 

Id tried travelling him with my old chilled out pony thinking it would keep him calm but all he did was upset my oldie! Tried going in with him and driving round the field numerous times really slowly while I clicker trained him when he was being good. List goes on! Tried a mirror. Nothing really helped TBH, only time! He eventually outgrew the stupid habit. Although saying that, he still launched over the bar about 3 months ago but that was because I had to take a friends horse out - he didnt like that. I knew he'd do it so I just drove the 4 mins home with him over the bar! Took ages to free him but luckily he's pretty dumb and just waits while mummy helps him...! 

Personally I would not try the roller / standing martingale idea because if he does it he'll get in a serious tangle and could easily panic. Plus, if they're going to do it, nothing will stop them! My horse has actually bent the breast bar edges, so I dont think a leather martingale strap would last long!

What sort of trailer do you have? If its an Ifor, you can unscrew the outside to release the breast bar easily. In my Bateson, Ive been told to put the bar in upside down so if he does it again, any pressure on top will release it.


----------



## HDT (28 October 2007)

Don't tie your horse to the breast bar that could cause further injury to your horse if he panic's. The breast bar is not intended to have anything tied to it.

If I were you I would consider having another breast bar attachment fitted so that you can have two breast bars at the front. One at normal height and another slightly higher.


----------

